# Weekend Musky



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's a 44" musky from over the weekend. Caught it on the same bait I used last weekend to catch a nice walleye. You can see it in the back of the picture. I wonder what my favorite bait is?

Otherwise this was the only musky caught over the weekend. Had about 10 follows for the three of us. The was caught Saturday near sunset after a very long, hot day on the water. Saturday was sunny all day and probably mid 80's. Some light clouds came in at the end of the day and this seemed to get things rolling as we had over half of our follows in just a few hours.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nice fish. Had a muskie about that big swim by the boat on Big Detroit on Saturday, was fishing for sunnies with the kids in about 4' of water and it came cruising by...really freaked me out!

Grabbed my rod and started throwing a spinnerbait right over the top of it...didn't even look at it but I was holding on with my walleye rod waiting for a fight! really really got me fired up when I seen it!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats on the nice fish.
Nice colors.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

waterwolf said:


> Congrats on the nice fish.
> Nice colors.


Ditto - nice fish


----------

